# Prebio 7



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Has anyone taken this and had any good results? I'm on day 6 so far so can't comment on if they are working yet. Each 500mg capsule contains:Chicory Inulin fibreSoy fibreOligofructose (fructo-oligosaccharides) 32% Base for 2 billion stabilized lactic ferment (SLF) complex Lactobacillus bulgaricus 50 million SLF Lactococcus lactis 400 million SLF Streptococcus thermophilus 200 million SLF Bifidobacterium longum 50 million SLF Lactbacillus casei 500 million SLF Lactobacillus acidophilus 500 million SLF gelatin, papaya extract, rhubarb aromatic extract, stearase of magnesium.PREBIO 7 is helpful for those with Lactose intolerance. (It helps to produce Lactases, enzymes which help to digest Lactose).It's supposed to help aid digestion, good for people who've had antibiotics, have IBS and who suffer bad bloating (claims to give a flat stomach).I take 2 capsules a day and hoping it helps. It costs just under £10 from Boots and Holland and Barrett. Will let you know after the full 20 days course if I get any positive outcome from it. Claims to help after a full 20 days so we'll see


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, I took this over Christmas and into the New Year. I finished the course, but I can safely say that it did nothing for me - and my daily diary of IBS proves it. I was suitably impressed by the list of ingredients and I thought there may be something in the list that might make a difference, but nothing (apart from a hole in by wallet because I bought a large economy pack). The pack I had lasted 100 days, so I gave them a fair trial period.Baz


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiThe problem with teh prebio 7 is the inclusion of the. inulin, soy and the FOS.cheersIan


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Hiya Ian, can you tell me why there is a problem with inulin, soy and the FOS?I can't see them doing much, infact have felt more nausea since being on them but I think that is just coincidence. I have been to the toilet 2 days in a row so maybe something is happening, that could be the digestive enzymes I started taking 3 days ago though


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

chemically teh three dont seem to sit well together. they are absolutely harmless, they just dont fit. and three types of pre biotic in one preperation is overkill any way in my opinion, usually only one is included.cheersIan


----------

